

Request HN: Designers – Shellshock vulnerability needs a logo - ColinDabritz

I&#x27;m not a designer, but as others have pointed out, The Shellshock vulnerability will be communicated better and taken more seriously with a good logo, as Heartbleed had.<p>If anyone with design skills can put one together, and get word out, I think it would be helpful for everyone, let me suggest an octothorpe (#) made of arcing electricity (lightning or similar), but take it where you like, it just needs to be simple and catchy.<p>I recommend explicitly placing it in the public domain, or CC licensing it for resuse, so no one thinks twice about using it in their news stories.<p>I&#x27;m not familiar with the logo buying&#x2F;selling sites, but if someone put up a page that allowed donations for a good logo, I&#x27;d put in a little, and I suspect others would too, given a permissive license or public domain of course.
======
misslivirose
Not a designer, but playing around with the concept.

[http://i.imgur.com/6ydqkKf.png](http://i.imgur.com/6ydqkKf.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/QSY18i0.png](http://i.imgur.com/QSY18i0.png)

Use if wanted, willing to refine or provide other file formats if requested.

~~~
misslivirose
And one more just for fun.
[http://i.imgur.com/pTyqODg.png](http://i.imgur.com/pTyqODg.png)

------
tannerbrockwell
I have created a public domain logo with svg and png rendering for the
shellshock bash bug.

[http://www.tannerbrockwell.com/shellshock/](http://www.tannerbrockwell.com/shellshock/)

for the image and link to zip of files with license.

------
dblotsky
Here is an SVG of the earlier black-and-white computer-hit-by-shell logo:
[http://bit.ly/1rorkXl](http://bit.ly/1rorkXl).

Feel free to use as desired.

~~~
dblotsky
Link broken. Fixed:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/783vvc712w2v932/5E0pYwP.svg?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/783vvc712w2v932/5E0pYwP.svg?dl=0)

------
dblotsky
I'm no designer, but I doodled a thing that could be a logo:
[http://m.imgur.com/OQFFavW](http://m.imgur.com/OQFFavW). Criticism/use
welcome!

~~~
sumitviii
Awesome! Someone should create a SVG.

~~~
dblotsky
Here is an SVG of it, in a less-goofy orientation (doesn't look like a
creature anymore): [http://bit.ly/1rorkXl](http://bit.ly/1rorkXl).

EDIT: Here are the other iterations:
[http://imgur.com/a/kVDox#0](http://imgur.com/a/kVDox#0)

Anyone may use them as they wish.

~~~
dblotsky
Whoop, broken link. Fixed:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/783vvc712w2v932/5E0pYwP.svg?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/783vvc712w2v932/5E0pYwP.svg?dl=0)

------
jamesdelaneyie
Here's something:
[http://i.imgur.com/NCrA3TK.png](http://i.imgur.com/NCrA3TK.png)

Use away, not claiming any rights on this.

------
Rafert
I like the one on [https://shellshocker.net/](https://shellshocker.net/) but
I'm unsure of it's license.

------
thisisdallas
Definitely not a designer but here is something.
[http://i.imgur.com/zxFPZJ2.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/zxFPZJ2.jpg)

